# Laufradsatz 20" leicht und stabil



## Baumbaer (14. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

konnte es nicht lassen und baue ein Poison Ethanol 20" für den Junior auf. Wo ich im Moment ein bisschen am grübeln bin ist der Laufradsatz. Der Laufradsatz soll leicht und stabil sein und preislich unter einem fertigen bleiben. Der kleine soll das Rad 2-3 Jahre fahren und ich denke wird auch vor Pumptrack und (Kinder-)Dirtpark nicht zurückschrecken.

Im Moment wäre mein Ansatz Novatec Naben (HR X-Light MTB 32L, VR X-Light Road 24L) da die mir preislich noch am sinnvollsten erscheinen und als Felgen  Alex DA 16, Speichen Sapim Race oder Laser, vorne und hinten 2-fach gekreuzt. Was meint ihr vernünftig oder kann man noch ein ruhigen Gewissens ein bisschen Gewicht sparen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2015)

Hallo!

Gibt es die Felge für vorne auch mit 24 Loch? hab bislang nur 32 und 36 Loch gesehen.

Sapim Laser sind okay, wenn du eine gleichmäßige Speichenspannung rein bekommst. Vorne würde ich nur radial einspeichen (auch bei 24 Stk.), hinten ist 2-fach okay, wenn damit gesprungen wird. Wenn deine Kids nur spazieren fahren reichen 16 Speichen, vo/hi radial auch aus. Je nach Serienstreuung und Speichenanzahl solltest du bei etwa 1200g +/- 50g landen. Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

LG M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumbaer (16. März 2015)

Danke für die Tipps! Wegen den Felgen hast du Recht da werde ich nochmal schauen. Denke ich werde es wie von dir vorgeschlagen machen (vorne radial, hinten 2-fach). Eventuell nehme ich die Sapim Race, da ich ja eher selten einspeiche ;-)


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2015)

Den mutigen gehört die Welt. 

Die Sapim Race sind durch die stärkere Konfizierung etwas elastischer, das macht sie schwieriger einzuspeichen. Bei 20 Zoll Laufrädern würd ich das einem interessierten Schrauber eher empfehlen als bei großen Rädern. Gerade wenn du mit 32 Speichen baust, trau dich ruhig drüber, mach halt langsam.
edit sagt: schlechter link, sry


----------



## MrHyde (11. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, wenn ich mich da dran hänge, aber was gibt der Markt denn an *fertigen <1300g 20 Zoll Laufradsätzen *her? Ich kenne nur die >250€ teuren superlight Varianten von Kania und Federleicht... Einspeichen traue ich mir nicht zu, auch aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## Roelof (11. Oktober 2016)

Keith Bontrager soll gesagt haben: Cheap, strong, light - choose two...


----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mich da dran hänge, aber was gibt der Markt denn an *fertigen <1300g 20 Zoll Laufradsätzen *her? Ich kenne nur die >250€ teuren superlight Varianten von Kania und Federleicht... Einspeichen traue ich mir nicht zu, auch aus Sicherheitsgründen.



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20in..._3&btsid=fbd865df-3901-48b2-b0d2-eca4254b2175

zumindest der 406er disc lrs real nur ca. 40g schwerer als in der tabelle, dafuer preis-leistungsverhaeltnis ungeschlagen. meiner ist soweit gut verarbeitet und der rundlauf stimmt auch. wie dauerbelastbar er ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da er noch nicht wirklich in benutzung ist.
gewicht mit felgenband. allerdings ist er nicht sehr breit, 15 mm innenweite. aber bei 1,75 (bei mir montiert) und ich denke auch bei 2.00 reifen und kindergewicht problemlos.

edit:
ausserdem finde ich, dass des einspeichmuster echt klasse aussieht


----------



## MrHyde (11. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank, @giant_r , genau was ich suche! Liegt schon im Einkaufswagen, über die Mobile App noch billiger, 87€ inkl Versand. Komischerweise hatte ich den beim Ali nie gefunden... Hast du ihn in rot oder schwarz? Ich kann im Angebot nicht sehen, ob der rote mit roter Nabe und schwarzen Felgen kommt, oder rot-rot (das wäre mir etwas zuviel rot).


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20in..._3&btsid=fbd865df-3901-48b2-b0d2-eca4254b2175


Der LRS sieht wirklich gut aus. Hast du sowas bei deiner Suche zufällig auch mal in 24" gefunden?


----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

ich habe ihn schwarz-schwarz und gehe davon aus, dass der satz mit roten naben mit den schwarzen felgen kommen wuerde, so wie auf den bildern. mit zoll nach spanien war es letztendlich knapp 130€, immer noch ein super preis.
wenn du fuer felgenbremse suchst, der felgenstoss ist bei meinem satz ganz leicht spuerbar, aber das macht mir nichts, da er disc  genutzt wird. vieleicht achten sie bei den v-brakes ja drauf. aber auch so wuerde ich den stoss nicht als unsauber bezeichnen. ich bin mit der qualitaet fuer den preis wirklich super zufrieden. falls du ihn bestellst, berichte bitte einmal, was er dich mit zoll (falls er angehalten wird) letztendlich gekostet hat.


----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Der LRS sieht wirklich gut aus. Hast du sowas bei deiner Suche zufällig auch mal in 24" gefunden?


hi chrissi,
so richtig geschaut habe ich nicht, brauche ich ja noch nicht.....
meine aber vor nicht allzu langer zeit mal einen gesehen zu haben, der war aber schon etwas schwerer und etwas teuerer.
musst du mal suchen. 
viel glueck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

hier mal ein paar bilder,
eigentlich wollte ich die ja in meinen aufbaufaden packen, jetzt dann mal hier. vorder- und hinterrad mit 1.75er reifen, da kann man eigentlich sehen, dass das mit der breite der felge eigentlich stimmig ist und dann mal 2 bilder vom felgenstoss. man merkt es ganz leicht, aber da habe ich auch bei anderen herstellern schon schlimmeres gesehen.


 

 

 versatz hat der stoss nicht.


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> hi chrissi,
> so richtig geschaut habe ich nicht, brauche ich ja noch nicht.....
> meine aber vor nicht allzu langer zeit mal einen gesehen zu haben, der war aber schon etwas schwerer und etwas teuerer.
> musst du mal suchen.
> viel glueck


Hab schon gesucht und nur einen, wahrscheinlich den gleichen wie du, gefunden. Relativ schwer und teuer. Mehr habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Dachte du hattest vielleicht etwas mehr Glück. ;-)


----------



## MrHyde (11. Oktober 2016)

Schaut wirklich gut aus! Habe wegen der Farben und der 24" Version mal nachgefragt. Bei 135€ ist der Weg zum 200€ Kaniabikes Laufradsatz 20 Zoll Ultra mit 920g nicht mehr soooo weit. Wenn man ihn denn für 200 bekommt.


----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

na meiner war 130e, wegen zoll, manchmal gehen die sachen auch ohne durch. und fuer 70e bekommst man schon me menge tuningteile. 920g ist sicher gut, aber fuer welchen einsatz ist er gemacht und wo bekommst du ihn zu dem von dir genannten kurs. ich hab den lrs genommen, weil es troz allem noch irgendwo im rahmen der "vernunft" bleiben soll.


----------



## giant_r (11. Oktober 2016)

noch ein nachtrag, ich glaube zoll ist in deutschland guenstiger, mwst auf jedenfall.


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Oktober 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich gut aus! Habe wegen der Farben und der 24" Version mal nachgefragt. Bei 135€ ist der Weg zum 200€ Kaniabikes Laufradsatz 20 Zoll Ultra mit 920g nicht mehr soooo weit. Wenn man ihn denn für 200 bekommt.


Da bin ich auf die Antwort gespannt wegen der 24" Version. Danke für's Fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (11. Oktober 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich gut aus! Habe wegen der Farben und der 24" Version mal nachgefragt. Bei 135€ ist der Weg zum 200€ Kaniabikes Laufradsatz 20 Zoll Ultra mit 920g nicht mehr soooo weit. Wenn man ihn denn für 200 bekommt.



An der Antwort bezüglich 24" bin ich auch interessiert!

Vg


----------



## petrol (12. Oktober 2016)

Sie haben doch diesen Satz im Angebot:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...QUANDO-32-Holes-Hubs/1948793_32511999268.html


----------



## Linipupini (12. Oktober 2016)

petrol schrieb:


> Sie haben doch diesen Satz im Angebot:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...QUANDO-32-Holes-Hubs/1948793_32511999268.html


Hier die Beschreibung, falls es einen Interessiert
*24 '' Zoll Mountainbikes V Bremse 32 Löcher Naben Radsatz
naben:TAIWAN QUANDO 32 Löcher
typ:V Brake Laufradsatz
gelten Reifen:24 '' (1,25-2,215)
gewicht:vorderrad 845g hinterrad 1055g
Rim Farbe:schwarz
speichen Farbe:schwarz
Hub Farbe:schwarz
zubehör enthalten:schnellspanner und Reifen Band*


----------



## ChrissiF (12. Oktober 2016)

petrol schrieb:


> Sie haben doch diesen Satz im Angebot:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...QUANDO-32-Holes-Hubs/1948793_32511999268.html


Leider mit 1900g nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## MrHyde (12. Oktober 2016)

Whool Cycling Store hat geantwortet: 


> it is red rim (full red) ,and we do not have 24inch


Schade.


----------



## cbert80 (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## campy_weird_one (12. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

ich geb mal kurz meine Erfahrungen zum Besten…mehr als 24 Loch braucht eigentlich kein Mensch bei Hohlkammerfelgen und den Knirpsen da drauf.
Ich verbaue 20" 406 mit 28/28 ( weil ich die eben noch hatte ) und Schürmann Kastenfelgen. Das spart enorm Gewicht zu den Hohlkammermodellen und…wenns mal richtig kracht beim Aufsetzen ist eben das Laufrad krumm und hat viel Energie vernichtet.
Für mich eher positiv.


----------



## Floh (13. Oktober 2016)

Der Aliexpress-LRS sieht doch gut aus. Kaufen und ggf. nochmal abdrücken und nachzentrieren.
Die Quando Naben sind halt Taiwan Zeug, ist ja bei Novatec auch nicht anders.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Oktober 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Der Aliexpress-LRS sieht doch gut aus. Kaufen und ggf. nochmal abdrücken und nachzentrieren.
> Die Quando Naben sind halt Taiwan Zeug, ist ja bei Novatec auch nicht anders.


Das geht auch günstiger, selber machen!
Novatec ist aber deutlich leichter. Habe die Quando naben auch schon verbaut, sind sackeschwer!!


----------



## giant_r (13. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das geht auch günstiger, selber machen!
> Novatec ist aber deutlich leichter. Habe die Quando naben auch schon verbaut, sind sackeschwer!!


hallo meikel, 
woher weisst du, dass es quando naben sind? so sackschwer glaube ich koennen sie ja nicht sein, denn wie gesagt, 
das gesamtgewicht mit ca. 1340 g real finde ich fuer den preis nicht schlecht. ich habe die dinger bisher nicht aufgemacht, sehen 
den novatecs aber ziemlich aehnlich. und mit neuen naben auf dem freien markt gekauft, glaubst du wirklich, dass es viel guenstiger geht?
zwar ist das thema fuer mich gegessen, denn ich werde wohl keinen anderen lrs mehr bauen oder kaufen, sondern den erst mal durch meinen junior fahren lassen, aber man weiss ja nie fuer spaetere aufbauten...
@MrHyde , nochmal die frage, wo gibt es einen laufradsatz (disc?) mit 920g fuer 200€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (13. Oktober 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536891


@ cebert80
erzaehlst du uns noch ein bisschen mehr, welche naben, speichen, zielgewicht fuer den aufbau, preis?
das die naben "nur" v brake sind, habe ich gesehen.
danke und gruss


----------



## cbert80 (13. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> @ cebert80
> erzaehlst du uns noch ein bisschen mehr, welche naben, speichen, zielgewicht fuer den aufbau, preis?
> das die naben "nur" v brake sind, habe ich gesehen.
> danke und gruss


Es kommt noch ein Aufbauthread mit dem ganzen Rad.
Es sind Novatec Road Superlight Naben. 
Der Plan mit den Laufrädern ist sie mit je 16 Sapim Laser Speichen radial einzuspeichen. Die Speichen hab ich aber noch nicht. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## campy_weird_one (13. Oktober 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hier die Beschreibung, falls es einen Interessiert
> *24 '' Zoll Mountainbikes V Bremse 32 Löcher Naben Radsatz
> naben:TAIWAN QUANDO 32 Löcher
> typ:V Brake Laufradsatz
> ...



ich geb mal durch was ich gerade gewogen habe für meinen Aufbau:

Felgen Tern Kastenfelge 384g ( Zweiradnetz, die haben auch *Hohlkammer Weinmann mit 410 Gramm* )
VR Nabe American Classic: 58g
HR Nabe: Novatec: 274g
56 Speichen DT durchgehend ( da kann man optimieren denke ich ): 298g
Nippel Alu: 18g
Felgenband 2 lagig wegen der Nippel 18g im Satz

*1434g* in 24"…mit besseren Speichen ( wo bekomme ich die in der Länge für 24"?) sicher 1400g machbar.

…und eben Knautschfaktor. Mir sind lieber mehr Speichen als Hohlkammer mit weniger Speichen. Aber das ist Ansichtssache.

Es kommen 40-507 Kojaks drauf ( 340 gemessen ) und 22" Schalbe Schläuche. Die passen auch auf 507 und sparen 45 Gramm.


----------



## giant_r (13. Oktober 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Es kommt noch ein Aufbauthread mit dem ganzen Rad.
> Es sind Novatec Road Superlight Naben.
> Der Plan mit den Laufrädern ist sie mit je 16 Sapim Laser Speichen radial einzuspeichen. Die Speichen hab ich aber noch nicht. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


dann bin ich gespannt...danke fuer die info, was kurios ist, durch den winkel habe ich sie nicht nach schriftzug als novatec erkannt.


----------



## MrHyde (13. Oktober 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> @MrHyde , nochmal die frage, wo gibt es einen laufradsatz (disc?) mit 920g fuer 200€?


Das sind die 920 Gramm-Laufräder: 





http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...ufraeder/Kaniabikes_laufradsatz-20-zoll-ultra

Und hier im Forum hat irgendwer gepostet, dass er die beim Herrn Fischer für 200 bekommen hat, finde ich aber gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## giant_r (14. Oktober 2016)

danke fuer die bilder, fuer mich waere er nicht geeignet, da nur v-brake und der lrs ist noch schmaler als der vom ali.


----------



## Floh (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mal bei kania einen 20" LRS bekommen für ca. 200, der hatte eine minimale Macke in der Bremsflanke. also einen optischen Mangel.


----------



## campy_weird_one (26. Oktober 2016)

campy_weird_one schrieb:


> ich geb mal durch was ich gerade gewogen habe für meinen Aufbau:
> 
> Felgen Tern Kastenfelge 384g ( Zweiradnetz, die haben auch *Hohlkammer Weinmann mit 410 Gramm* )
> VR Nabe American Classic: 58g
> ...



So, hab die Dinger aufgebaut --ohne Felgenband und mit DT 2,0-1,8-2,0

VR: 597g

HR: 813g

1410g total.

Das geht sicher auch mit 20/24 Speichen fürs 507 Stadtrad bzw. 18/22 oder 16/20 in 406. Ich bekomme demnächst einige Musterfelgen in 406 und 507. Mal sehen was die wiegen. 1300g wären ja ein Wort für 24" 507 ; )))


----------



## docade (30. November 2016)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, @giant_r , genau was ich suche! Liegt schon im Einkaufswagen, über die Mobile App noch billiger, 87€ inkl Versand. Komischerweise hatte ich den beim Ali nie gefunden... Hast du ihn in rot oder schwarz? Ich kann im Angebot nicht sehen, ob der rote mit roter Nabe und schwarzen Felgen kommt, oder rot-rot (das wäre mir etwas zuviel rot).


Sorry hab den Thread erst heute gesehen, wenn's noch von Interesse ist, so sieht er in rot aus:
Wollte eigentlich auch nur die Naben in rot, kam dann aber so.
Bei mir 84+7+16€. 6Wo Versand.
Ach so, meiner hat 1307g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joobxx (5. Februar 2017)

Kann mir jemand Mit Erfahrung hier erklären wie gut oder Schlecht diese Quando Naben sind? Hab da ein 29 er das mich interessiert mit genau dieser Nabenausstattung.


----------



## Koohgie (4. Januar 2018)

moin leute, hab dem junior ein scott junior 20" + zu weihnachten gegönnt. jetzt will ich dad ding bissel offpushen und nen neuen lrs besorgen, da der verbaute nur nen schraubkranz hat, und da ein sunrace 9fach kranz ne tonne wiegt, und ich noch nen haufen teile rummfliegen hab wollte ich nen neuen lrs besorgen. Google spuckt ausser den spank nix raus was Disc fähig ist und nen 2,6´er schlappen aufnimmt.... hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## DrZulo (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
überlege zur Zeit, das Kubike meiner Tochter zu tunen. Habe diesen LRS ins Auge gefasst, denn das Gesamtgewicht ist schon eine Ansage:









						US $239.1 |Litepro ultralite 960g 16/21 h 20 zoll 406 rad set faltrad V brake laufradsatz bmx räder bmx teile|20 inch 406|406 wheelwheel set - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Dinger auch stabil genug sein werden.... Die Kleine ist nun 5 Jahre alt und fährt gerne über Stock und Stein...


----------

